# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  وصفات جمال

## منيرة الظلام

الليمون 20 وصفه لجمالك 

فيتامين الشباب :
يحتوي الليمون على فيتامين(e) والذي يسمى بفيتامين الشباب لأنه مخصب ومنشط مقاوم للشيخوخة

للسمنة المفرطة :
يشرب كأس ماء قد نقع فيه مسبقا ليمونة مقطعة مع ملعقة كمون مطحون يوميا 

لتشقق الأظافر :
تدلك الأظافر بليمونة صغيرة قبل النوم مع شرب عصير الليمون والجزر من حين لآخر

للكلف والنمش :
ليمون وملح ثم يفرك الكلف والنمش بالخليط مرارا يوميا ثم يدهن بزيت اللوز الحلو إذا كان متوفرا 

للبشرة الدهنية :
تؤخذ نصف ليمونة ويفرك بها الوجه قبل النوم ثم يغسل في الصباح بماء فاتر وصابون 

للبرص :
يحرق قشر الليمون (من نوع البنزهير الصغير) ويعجن بالعسل ثم يدلك به موضع البرص يوميا 

للقشرة في فروة الرأس :
تفرك الفروة بنصف ليمونة فركا جيدا وفي الصباح تغسل بماء مضاف إليه ورقتي نعناع وملعقتي زنجبيل مطحون 

لتقشر الجلد :
تعصر ليمونة بنزهير ويضاف إليها زيت زيتون ثم يدهن الجلد بالمزيج دهنا جيدا 

لفطريات الأصابع في القدمين :
تعجن الحناء والشبة في عصير ليمون وعسل ثم تغطى المنطقة وفي الصباح تغسل بماء فاتر وتجفف بقطن طبي 

قناع لمنع التجاعيد وتأخيرها :
تؤخذ ليمونة وتعصر ثم يضاف إليها ملعقة زيت زيتون مع ملعقة عسل صغيرة مع ملعقة صغيرة ردة (نخالة قمح) ويعمل قناع لمدة ساعة يوميا

للبهاق : 
تعصر ليمونتا بنزهير على ملعقة نشادر ويترك من الليل إلى الصباح ويدهن منه يوميا مع شرب مغلي قشر الليمون وزهر شقائق النعمان

للقروح المتقيحة : 
تغسل بماء بارد مذوب فيه عسل وليمون ( 3ملاعق لكل كأس)
ثم تجفف المنطقة وينثر عليها ناردين ( سنبل هندي ) ثم تغطى بقطن وشاش

لبخر الفم ( الرائحة الكريهة ) :
مجرد مضغ قشر الليمون مع مراعاة علاج الأمراض المسببة لذلك

تكسر الأظافر : 
تدهن الأظافر بعصير الليمون صباحا ومساءا لمدة أسبوع 

للبقع في الوجه :
يدهن بعصيرليمون مع ملعقة لكل أربع ليمونات من عصير النعناع و يغسل بها الوجه يوميا 

لوقف تساقط الشعر:
تدلك فروة الرأس بالليمون ومغلي الزنجبيل (بعد أن يبرد) يوميا

لخشونة اليدين :
تدهن الأيدي بخليط (عصير ليمون - جليسرين - كلونيا) بمقادير متساوية 

لصفرة الأسنان :
تعصر ليمونة على الفرشاة وتفرش الأسنان يوميا 

حساسية الأرجل :
يعمل حمام للرجلين بالماء الساخن وزهر الزيزفون ويعقبه فرك الأرجل بعصير الليمون 

لبشرة ناعمة وطرية :

زيت الليمون (متوفر في محلات العطارة ) مع زيت زيتون بمقادير متساوية

يعني من اليووووووم يكون شعاركن (( من دون الليمون لا حياة بعد اليوووم )) ^ـــ

----------


## ابو عوده

حلو 
يسلمووووو :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

مشكووووووووووووورين على   المرور

----------


## منيرة الظلام

ويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينكم

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

نصائح حلوة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62): 
(( من دون الليمون لا حياة بعد اليوووم ))

----------


## منيرة الظلام

شفتي

----------

